# Shade grown vs. Sun grown wrapper



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

It must have been 10 years ago when I read a story about Sun grown wrappers becoming the trend in the industry. A few years ago, I read Connecticut Shade leaf is the most sought after leaf in the world.

Can this generality be made? Recently (I think it was yesterday) I read the wrapper is responsible for about 60% of the flavor and aroma of a cigar. If this is true, the wrapper is the most component to the building of a cigar. Detailed information is very limited on what filler varieties go into various blends, but with my experience in growing multiple varieties, I'd have to challenge the believe of the wrapper's domination of affect. Acid cigars would be an extreme and obvious contradiction to the wrapper theory. If a cigar were to be made with Samsun 15, the wrapper would be completely inert in effecting the flavor of the stick (Samsun 15 tastes like perfume and incense).


----------



## FmGrowIt (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmm...an 8% response of everyone who opened the thread. I guess you guys don't like polls around here. Maybe I should have put it in question form. Or is not the poll understood?

I really don't give a crap about your opinion regarding the wrapper now. Now I'd like to know why 92% of the people who opened this thread didn't bother voting.

I'll try to do better next time.

BTW...I would have corrected the spelling had I been given the opportunity, YES, I know I could have proofed it before I posted, but I'm new and I wasn't sure how the polling worked. You DON'T get 15 minutes to edit your post from the time it's posted....you get 15 minutes from the time you START the thread....so if it takes you 16 minutes to create and post your thread...your S.O.L.


----------



## kalashxwar (Aug 22, 2010)

It doesn't matter to me if it taste good i will smoke it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't get your knickers in such a twist! I didn't vote, since none of the answers really apply to my preferred taste. You see, I am a complexity whore and complexity really only comes one way; you have to meticulously blend EACH component, marrying one to another. You can never judge a book by its cover, nor any cigar by its wrapper. It simply doesn't work that way.

There are indeed some "generalities" which can be thrown in. Filler leaf is arguably the least important component and its properties effect burn rate/temperature as much as anything. Binders tend to be coarse and typically don't get as much attention as the wrapper and filler, but yet, have a lot to do with the finish. Wrapper indeed imparts a tremendous amount of influence on the final experience, but if all components don't work in harmony, its gonna be a FAIL. That simple.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I voted "never paid attention..." because I don't stray from certain cigars if they have certain wrappers. I'd rather not limit myself in that way...


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

I voted just to make you feel better.:mrgreen:


----------



## HombreDeBarco (Mar 6, 2013)

FmGrowIt said:


> Hmmm...an 8% response of everyone who opened the thread. I guess you guys don't like polls around here. Maybe I should have put it in question form. Or is not the poll understood?
> 
> I really don't give a crap about your opinion regarding the wrapper now. Now I'd like to know why 92% of the people who opened this thread didn't bother voting.
> 
> ...


This is an old thread, I know, but I was doing a Google search for sun grown wrappers and this popped up. I was interested in your poll enough join the forum and spend my first post on it. This said, I did not answer the poll because there is not a choice for what I would reply. I DO pay attention, and like both types.


----------

